

Samsung Galaxy Note 3’s benchmarking “adjustments” inflate scores by up to 20% - fredliu
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/galaxy-note-3s-benchmarking-adjustments-inflate-scores-by-up-to-20/

======
lanaius
It seems less troubling that they would go through the trouble of specially
"inflating" scores and more troubling that their scaling model is apparently
incapable of responding to quick changes in computational demand. If
benchmarks fail to engage all 4 cores at rated speed, than does anything? Are
these advertised quad-core phones really just single-core phones that have but
aren't capable of using four cores?

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6476120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6476120)

